# Taig lathe base



## Speedy (Jan 6, 2016)

since purchasing a Myford ml7 I have decommissioned my taig lathe as I needed that spot for the myford.

I would like to mount the taig to a base so I can still use it on my other workbenches for small parts.

is there any ill thoughts of mounting the taig and the motor directly to a decent piece of aluminum or steel? not sure what thickness would be ideal.

there would be no need to insulate the motor from the base? 

or should I stick to mdf/wood.


----------



## bazmak (Jan 7, 2016)

An offcut of 40mm laminated kitchen worktop would be good. I assume the lathe is only small ?


----------



## gerritv (Jan 7, 2016)

I mounted mine on a piece of end panel from Ikea: Very portable. Their As-Is section is a wonderful source for wood.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 7, 2016)

those are great ideas!
I think I have some panels kicking around that I forgot about.


----------

